# NEUES Treffen am 14.09.



## MxkxFxsh (15. August 2002)

@ All

Wie immer = Wer hat Lust und Zeit sich am 14.09. auf Fehmarn zum gemeinsamen Angeln zu treffen ??

Egal ob mit oder ohne BB !   Hauptsache runter vom Sofa und ran an die Küste.

Wie immer ist alles Wetterabhängig und dadurch entscheidet sich erst 1-2 Tage vorher an welchem Strand man fischen gehen kann.

Also Leute, hoch vom Sofa und rin in die Angelklamotten ! :q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2002)

Werde auf alle Fälle versuchen zu kommen !


----------



## Maddin (15. August 2002)

Jo, Termin is vorgemerkt!

*Tight Lines*


----------



## wulfy3 (15. August 2002)

au ja,
wenn`s zeitlich passt und wir kein Super-Sau-Wetter haben bin ich dabei. Mein Bellyboot schaut mich schon immer so traurig an und will mal wieder Wasserkontakt haben.
Bis ?
Gruß Wulfy3 :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. August 2002)

Bin zu 99,9 % ... ach das kennt ihr schon    

dabei


Grüße Stephan


----------



## havkat (15. August 2002)

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. August 2002)

Tut mir Leid aber ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht kommen. Hab geburtstag.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. August 2002)

@ Jörg

Schade, aber das absolut Vorrang  
Da wünsch ich Dir im vorherein schon einen schönen Tag für Dich und Deine Lieben !!  :q 


@ havkat

..ach schau doch mal.... vorbei.  :m


----------



## Franky (15. August 2002)

Moin,

ich würde gerne auch erscheinen (haaabt acht vor der BFF ) aber auch wenn ich kein Geburtstag habe - ich ziehe die Weser vor... NOCH...


----------



## Salmonelle (15. August 2002)

Na wunderbar, in der Hoffnung dann doch mal ein, zwei, drei... Gleichgesinnte zu treffen will ich datt wohl nochmal in Angrff nehmen ( wenn nix dazwischen kommt ).
Derweil will ich mich mal hier um die Zander und Aale in Rhein und Lippe kümmern. Gottseidank fangen die Nächte ja wieder etwas früher an.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. August 2002)

Hallo Mike,
komme, ähh erscheine, zu 150 % , allerdings erst so gegen Mittag/ Nachmittag.(ohne Kind und Hund, dafür mit BB)

Bin auf jeden Fall bis 14.00 h da.
Soll ich ein Grillrost mitbringen ?

@ Maddin, freue mich darauf, dich endlich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.


Das wird sicher ein Spass, mit &quot;Tight lines und Running Lines&quot;

Werde wohl ein Stück nördlich von Wallnau fischen
(Insider wissen Bescheid)  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Grüße Stephan    :g


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2002)

> Werde wohl ein Stück nördlich von Wallnau fischen (Insider wissen bescheid)



*TTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!*


----------



## Broesel (16. August 2002)

Moins,

der Termin ist zumindest angestrichen. Vielleicht tut das ja auch klappen tun, den Grill-Meister Mike mal wieder in Aktion zu sehen...  :q  

@Jörg
vielleicht entgeht dir ja das größte Burzeltagsgeschenk, aber recht haddu. Seinen Ehrentach soll man im Kreise seiner ähmm..Dingens.. :q  verbringen...  

@Havkat
haste nicht noch eine Rute, die eingeweiht werden muß  :q ??

@Stephan
bringste Watstöcke mit...zum Ausfechten?? Kannst auch gerne deinen Gummikescher mitbringen... :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. August 2002)

@ Jörg,alias Hr. STORCH gröhl  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  .

(Masch ist klasse)

Hab jetzt einen aus Holz.

Pack schon mal den Verbandskasten ein  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 
für dich natürlich !!!

Können ja am Plöner See schon mal üben, wenn du kommst, ähh erscheinst.  

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (16. August 2002)

Wolln wir am 14.09. auch ein büschen fischen?? :q


----------



## MeFoMan (16. August 2002)

Supi! Dieses Jahr habe ich echt das Pech gepachtet. :c 
Da macht mein Schwager seine Hauseinweihungsparty.
Und wenn mit mitgeholfen hat, dann will man auch ...
... wie nennt sich das doch gleich noch...
ach ja - gemütlich feiern   

Werde das Board aber im Auge behalten. Im November werde ich gaaaaanz sicher ein Wochenende nach Fehmarn fahren. :z 

C U

MeFoMan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. August 2002)

@ lengalenga

Jau, wäre schön wenn man sich mal persönlich trifft.   
Gute Laune mitbringen ist immer Klasse.  :q 
Also ich hoffe es passt an dem Termin?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. August 2002)

Is wirklich schade das ich nicht kommen kann. Aber ich werde an euch denken wenn ich hier so mit der Familie sitze und Norgefische essen tu. Es gibt nemlich Lachs geräuchert und graved. Heilbutt und Flügelbutt geräuchert und sonst so Lumb, Leng und Steinbitt usw. Ich mach immer großes Fischessen für die Familie. Da darf ich natürlich selber nicht fehlen.
Ich wünsch euch alles gute und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. August 2002)

Ohh man Jörg,
reich doch mal was rüber von dem lecker Fisch ! :m 

Wo feierst Du ? Können wir da auch mit dem BB raus ?
 :q  :q  :q 
Naja, vielleicht lässt Du uns ja bildlich an den Leckereien teilhaben ?  *schmacht*  :q


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2002)

mal sehen wo der wind euch hintreibt, ich werde dann entscheiden ob ich mit boot und angel oder mit frau und kinderwagen komme  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. August 2002)

Hab noch ne 82 Mefo in der Truhe.

Lieber Graved oder kaltgeräuchert ?

oder Beides.

Kommt auf jeden Fall mit.

Immer nur Suppe und Grillfleisch ... ist zwar schön  :q  :q  :q 


Wer sorgt für Weißbrot ?

Mann, wird das ein Fest an der Küste.


Grüße Stephan   :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. August 2002)

Bevor jetzt wieder dumme Fragen von bekannten Usern kommen :

War ein Geschenk und NICHT von mir gefangen  :q  :q  :q 

TL Stephan


----------



## Ace (18. August 2002)

Termin ist erstmal vorgemerkt kann aber noch nich 100%-tig zusagen.


----------



## Broesel (18. August 2002)

Stephan kritzelte,


> War ein Geschenk und NICHT von mir gefangen



Stephan, warum erwähnste das extra? Weiß doch sowieso jeder, dass du keine Fische fängst... :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. August 2002)

@ Jörg:

Danke,  :r  :r  :r 


Reicht jetzt !!!


----------



## Martin1 (21. August 2002)

Vieleicht hat der Eine oder Andere ja auch Lust ein paar Pilze zu sammeln(sollte dan schon Eis am Strand liegen). :q  :q 

                      Gruß Martin


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. August 2002)

Nicht viel sabbeln.   
Mal dabei sein, das zählt ! #6 

...und nen kleines Schnittmesser, für die Pilze habe ich auf alle Fälle mit.  :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. August 2002)

Endlich mal wieder Salzwasser unterm BB.
Bin (wenn die Welt nicht untergeht ) dabei. :z  :z  :z 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2002)

@ Udo

na das ist doch mal ne Aussage. #6    

Jau, hoffe auch das das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## kh (23. August 2002)

Hallo Mike,
ich würde auch wohl gerne kommen. Wir kennen uns zwar nicht aber so lernt man sich kennen, wenns dir nichts ausmacht. Ich bin zwar kein BB-Angler aber ich habe ein kleines 2,7m Schlauchboot mit 5PS Außenborder. Das wäre meine 1ste Fahrt auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot, deswegen würde es mich freuen wenn ich mit ein paar erfahrenen BB- oder Bootsanglern gemeinsam meine ersten Bootsversuche um Fehmarn machen könnte. Sonst fahre ich immer auf der Unterweser bei Brake/Bremen. Ich kann dir aber erst 2-3Tage vorm 14.Sep. sagen ob ich komme, Wetter/Wassertemp. usw. Ich werde wohl auch auf das Angeln was gerade beißt, bin kein MEFO-Spezi, habe sonst nur Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn gemacht. Mein Sohn (17) kommt dann mit und vieleicht ein bekannter (mit BB) aber ich gebe dir 2-3Tage vorher noch bescheid.
Deine HomePage habe ich auch schon öfters besucht, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2002)

@ kh

Na das finde ich doch *prima* . #6 
Versuch mal zu kommen, es sind bestimmt erfahrene Bootsangler dabei, die Dir mit Rat und Tat beiseite stehen werden.
Man das wäre toll.  :q  :q 

Wenn da abzusehen ist das am 14.09. irre blödes Wetter ist, fällt das Treffen flach. Ansonsten werden wir Spass haben an dem Tag !  

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Rettungsweste nicht vergessen.  :g


----------



## kh (24. August 2002)

Rettungswesten habe ich immer dabei, auch in der Weser. Würde mich freuen wenns klappt, auch mit dem Wetter. Dorsch usw. sollen ja wohl noch sehr tief stehen.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. August 2002)

@ kh
ich fange meine dorsche zwischen 12-15 metern.....ist das bei dir tief ?  #:

wenn das wetter mitspielt und es die leutchen nicht grad zum letztem winkel auf der insel treibt nehme ich dich mit meinem fischdampfer in schlepp, wir werden unsere fische schon fangen  :q

ähhhh moment lengalenga wollte evtl.  bei mir mit und da ich seine gewichtsklasse nicht kenne müsstest du uns dann evtl. schleppen  :q


----------



## kh (25. August 2002)

Hallo Nordlicht,
ich weiß ja nicht wie weit ich raus muß um diese Tiefen zu erreichen. Mit nem 2,7m Schlauchboot ist es bei Seegang und weiter draußen bestimmt nicht mehr so gemütlich. Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## Franky (25. August 2002)

Joo! Und ab Windstärke 4 braucht Achim 20 kg Zusatzblei in den Schuhen, damit er nicht abhebt... :q:qBitte bei der Berechnung berücksichtigen.... :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (2. September 2002)

*Moins*

So komme Morgens bis Vormittags zu euch ran zum klönen, und Nachmittags zum Clubangeln.
Wenigstens ein Wiedersehen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. September 2002)

@ Marco

Na das finde ich *Klasse*  !!!!!!#6 
Schön sich mal wiederzusehen. Freue mich drauf.   :q


----------



## MichaelB (3. September 2002)

Moin,

ich bin am 14. mit Marco und Co auf der Insel und werde bestimmt auch mal kurz vorbei schaun!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kh (6. September 2002)

au man, was freu ich mich schon auf Samstag...
Mein erstes Bootsangeln um Fehmarn. Motor ist schon geputzt und der Bootsangelkasten ist auch schon gepackt. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter/Wind mit, vielleicht wirds ja noch ein bißchen kühler.
Mike, wenns mit dem Wetter klappt, um welche Uhrzeit trefft ihr euch denn so und wo? Würde schon um 3Uhr aufstehen um um 6Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. September 2002)

@ kh

weil ja noch nicht soooo toll die Hauptzeit ist, treffen wir uns erst um 10:30-11:00.

An welchen Strandabschnitt wir uns einfinden werden, poste ich hier am Donnerstagabend aber spätestens am Freitagnachmittag an dieser Stelle. Wie Du schon gesagt hast, es ist vorallem Windabhängig !  
Aber fischen werden wir bis in die Dunkelheit hinein !!

Bellyman und ein Kollege sind auch da und die bleiben sogar bis Montag auf der Insel.
Funk(mit ner PN) Bellyman mal an, wenn Du auch länger bleiben willst, vielleicht könnt ihr was verabreden ?
Bis denne...  :m


----------



## Maddin (6. September 2002)

Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns wieder bei Mc-D treffen und da abmachen wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. September 2002)

Klar warum nicht ??
Gute Idee Martin. #6 

*Also am 14.09. um 10:30 - 11:00 bei McDoof in Burg auf Fehmarn.*  

Juhuu, ich freu mich schon.
Grill und Bratwürstchen habe ich mit und dann kann aufgelegt werden.  :q


----------



## Maddin (6. September 2002)

...dachte ich so, falls der Wind wieder verrückt spielt. 
Diejenigen, die später kommen, die können sich doch per PN
unsere Handy-Nummern anfordern......oder wir hängen ein 
großes Pappschild an einen Laternenpfahl auf dem Parkplatz:

Wir sind in ......
Gruß, die AB-Member :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. September 2002)

So ungefähr.      :q   :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. September 2002)

*Top*

Das passt! Dann düse ich um 8:30 hier los und bin gegen 10:15 Uhr da. SUPPI  :z


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. September 2002)

Kann man ja am Sonnabend noch richtig ausschlafen#u .
Da wir bis in die Dunkelheit fischen wollen, muß ich mich woll um eine Übernachtung kümmern,
werde mal den Bellyman anmailen.
Noch sechs Tage bis Fehmarn.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. September 2002)

Sauber Freunde. :m

Freue mich drauf und die Kollegen bestimmt auch.
Mal den Einen und den Anderen Member persönlich zu treffen, das ist doch was !  :q


----------



## Salmonelle (8. September 2002)

@ Mike : Da weiß  sogar ich wo das ist, guter Treffpunkt für mich, finde ich bestimmt, also wie war das noch mal...erst über die Sundbrücke Richtung Puttgarden, weiter bis zur Abfahrt Burg a. F. ... :q 

Also ich habe jedenfalls zusammen mit meinem Onkel ´ne FeWo in Großenbrode gemietet.Wir sind von Fr. - So. da (wobei der So. kein Angeltag mehr sein wird). Freitag  werde ich mit ihm abends wohl zum Weissenhäuser Strand (den findet er so gut) mit Brandungsgerät. Sollte eine gute Ostbrise herrschen werde ich ihn wohl überreden können auf die Landungsbrücke von Großenbrode zu gehen. Ansonsten sind wohl spontane und kurzfristige Entscheidungen angesagt.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Maddin (9. September 2002)

@all

Wer kommt denn nu alles mit? Ich komm zu dritt!

Wie siehts mit Verpflegung aus...? Würstchen, Fleisch? 
Nein, ich mach mir keine Sorgen, dass ich nicht satt werde, aber 
nachher haben wir zuviel......


----------



## Maddin (9. September 2002)

So, hier nur so ganz unverbindlich ne kleine Aufstellung:

- MikeFisch
- Bellyman
- Maddin +2
- Wulfy3 ??
- Mario ??
- Stephan
- havkat ??
- Franky, wenn er die Weser nicht vorzieht!
- Salmonelle + Onkel
- Broesel
- 1,96m Lengalenga
- Nordlicht
- Ace ??
- Udo Mundt
- kh
- FFT-Marco
- MichaelohneUnterstrichB


----------



## kh (9. September 2002)

Hallo Mike,
ich werde wohl schon früh morgens dort sein, da ich nicht im Dunkeln vom Boot aus angeln werde. Aber vielleicht können wir ja unsere Handy-Nr. austauschen, so das Du mir den Strand wo ihr euch alle trefft, SMS-sen kannst. Komme dann vielleicht dort hin, vielleicht erwische ich ja auch den richtigen Strand. Kannst ja Freitag vielleicht nochmal schreiben welche Seite von Fehmarn ihr warscheinlich anfahrt.


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. September 2002)

@ Maddin

wenn ich Deine Liste sehe kommt unser &quot;BratwurstMike&quot; ja garnicht zum Fischen vor lauter Würstchenumdrehen.
Müssen die Fleischaale woll im Schichtdienst auf der Kohle wenden.  
Hoffentlich bekommen wir keinen Ärger mit den &quot;Tommies&quot;,
wenn unsere Armada in See sticht :q  :q 
noch 5 Tage bis Fehmarn
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Ace (9. September 2002)

Hi Ihr 
Da ich das Treffen wirklich nicht versäumen möchte hab ich mich entschlossen Samstag zu kommen.
Ich muss allerdings vorher arbeiten und habe gegen 13:00-14:00 Uhr Feierabend. Danach brauch ich ca. 2Std.Fahrtzeit bis ich da bin also je nachdem wie ich los und durchkomme bin ich zwischen 15:00 und 16:30 da.
bräuchte dann nochmal von einem die Handynr.damit ich weiss an welchem Strand ihr seit.
Ich hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt, aber Spass werden wir auf jeden Fall haben denke Ich.
Gruß Ace


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. September 2002)

Vor 16.00 h werde ich es wohl auch nicht schaffen.Ich funk dann Lenga an zwecks Standort.

Sollten die Windverhältnisse so bleiben wie jetzt, ist wohl auf jeden Fall die Westseite angesagt.

Bis Samstag


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (9. September 2002)

lt.Wettervorhersage soll es 20 Grad werden, bewölkt und wind aus West mit 3-4
aber mal sehen, da kann man sich ja nie so richtig drauf verlassen :q


----------



## chriskleve (9. September 2002)

Ich schließe mich dem treffen auch an ! Bin zwar noch &quot;anfänger&quot; beim meerforellenangeln, aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden. komme mit watthose !

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Ace (9. September 2002)

@chriskleve
dann sind wir schon zwei ich rücke auch mit Wathose und Spinnrute an, wenngleich ich mehr wegen des Treffens komme als zum Angeln, aber wer weis vielleich wartet gerade an diesem Abend die Supermefo auf meinen Köder  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (9. September 2002)

Ich werde (wie Stephan sagen würde) zu 99,9 % erscheinen.

Allerdings auch nicht vor 16 Uhr, da ich wenn überhaupt erst gegen Abend mit Fisch rechne.
Da ich auch nur mit der Wathose komme und nur mit der Fliege angeln will (wenn der Wind es zulässt) muß ich warten bis die Fische in Ufernähe kommen.
Werde mich dann mit Stephan &quot;kurzschließen&quot; um den richtigen Strand zu finden.

Bis dann..... :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. September 2002)

@ All

Sorry Leute das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde.
Aber nachdem ich am Sonntag die AB-Treff Bilder reingestellt hatte, bekam ich leise und schleichend einen üblen Festplattencrash !!!!!
Vom Feinsten war das, kann ich Euch sagen.
Gottseidank konnte mein PC-Doktor noch die unterteilten Platten D + E retten.
Die clatte ist komplett in dutten ! *Shit*  

Also habe ich keine E-Mailadresse mehr, ganz abgesehen von den gespeicherten URL´s.  :c 

Zu Samstag:
Jeder kann was zum Grillen mitbringen, Grill und Kohle ist vorhanden. No Problem !
Zum Spätnachmittag wird wohl der Grill in Action sein?

Wer meine Handynummer haben möchte oder die von Maddin, bitte per PN anfragen.
Thanks.


----------



## Maddin (9. September 2002)

Genau, einfach kurz ne PN abgeschickt......

@Mike
Mist mit dem PC...... :c 

Hoffentlich haben wir Westwind, dann könnten wir uns ein lauschiges Plätzchen an der Ostseite suchen


----------



## Hamsterson (9. September 2002)

Moin!
Ich würde auch gern kommen. Nun leider kenne ich weder Bedeutung von PN noch die Lage von Mac Doof. Oder ist dieser Doof einziger doof in Burg? :q

@Stephan
Und was machen die Äschen? 

Gruß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Nicht so doof anstellen.  :g 
Nein Spass beiseite.  :q 
PN = Private Nachricht im Anglerboard   

Und mit McDoof ist die Fastfootkette mit gemeint und davon gibt es in Burg auf Fehmarn NUR einen !

Alles Klaro ?


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2002)

Nee, in Burg sind alle doof ! :q 

&quot;anwesende&quot; natürlich ausgeschlossen.

(wo kommt Nordlicht eigendlich genau her ?)


Stephan hat warscheinlich noch garkeine Meeräschen gesehen, ich muß ihm immer berichten ob welche da sind. :q 

Sollen sich im Moment noch relativ häufig an Fehmarns Stränden aufhalten, werde das am Samstag prüfen


----------



## Hamsterson (10. September 2002)

@Mikefish
Doof in Burg. Alles klar. :q 

@Mario
Stephan meinte, Du bist gut im Fliegenfischen. Könntest Du vielleicht mir zeigen, wo es lang geht? :q Pardon... wie man richtig wirft?

P.S.: Grillen wir vor oder nach der Ausfahrt? Ob ich in meine Hose reinpasse? :c


----------



## Nordlicht (10. September 2002)

@ Mario
ich kann von unserer wohnung fast bei mc schlau ( weil hier in burg alle schlau sind )  :q  auf den parkplatzt spucken, also vorsicht, bei rückenwind und luftlinie müsste das &quot;geschoss&quot; ca.400 meter zurücklegen. ich wohne in burg in der nähe vom stadtpark, aber ihr habt es ja sicher gelesen, ab januar ist ganz fehmarn eine grosse citty.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Es wird vorher gegrillt, in der guten Angelzeit wollen wir ja fischen.   

@ Nordlicht

Wie, was?  ;+ 
Was passiert ab Januar ???
Mach uns schlau.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2002)

Ganz Fehmarn wird &quot;Stadt&quot;.
Die Gemeinden Bannesdorf, Westfehmarn, Landkirchen und Burg werden zu einer Gemeinde(Stadt) zusammengeschlossen.

Damit ist die Stadt Fehmarn die Flächenmäßig zweitgrößte Stadt in Schleswigholstein, hinter Lübeck und vor Kiel.


----------



## Maddin (10. September 2002)

Stimmt, siehe HIER  und HIER.


----------



## MichaelB (10. September 2002)

Moin,

so langsam bekomme ich immer mehr Lust... ooops   auf´s AB Treffen, das wird bestimmt nett! Endlich mal die ganzen Poster live sehen...
Hab zwar weder BB noch Wathose, werde aber auf alle Fälle eine Spinnrute mitnehmen (und evl auch auspacken  ). Später am Nachmittag bin ich dann (wie schon erwähnt) mit dem BAC zum Brandungsangeln  :z  :z  :z 

@ Maddin: danke für den &quot;ohne Unterstrich&quot; auf der Teilnehmerliste  :q 

@Marco: evl treffen wir uns ja schon auf der Autostrada  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (10. September 2002)

Moins,

ich werde wohl auch erst am Nachmittag eintrudeln, wenn der Grill schon vorgeglüht ist... :q 

Freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf. Auch wenn der Fisch nicht mitspielen sollte, macht das auch nüscht. Endlich mal mit ein paar Boardies schnackeln, lästern...und was für den Regenwald tun... :q


----------



## havkat (10. September 2002)

Also Mädels....
Wenn ich, bis dahin, wieder laufen (und im Wasser stehen kann), komm ich bei euch. :q
Wenn´s Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl die Nacht durchfischen, bzw. den frühen Sonntagmorgen mitnehmen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. September 2002)

*Klasse !* 

Das Wetter soll ja wieder prima werden bis dahin, aber wie der Wind noch wird ??  .....müssen wir dann sehen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2002)

Wie Mario schon schrieb : zu 99,9 %

aber 99,9 % sind eben nicht 100.

Mich hat momentan eine fiese Sommergrippe im Griff.
Hoffe trotzdem erscheinen zu können.Wenn ja mit lecker Räuchermefo.

Da ich erst so spät erscheinen kann, komme ich nur mit Fliegenrute und werde mich mit Obi Fly Marioni (Master of &quot;auf dem Teppich bleiben und Fliege werfen können&quot treffen.

@ Alex : Ich hab jetzt den Köder für Meeräschen, der auch wirklich funktioniert    :q  :q 



C 4 : Plastiksprengstoff : diese Mistviecher !!!  

@ Mike : Hoffe du kriegst die Sache mit dem PC wieder hin.

Ansonsten bis Saturdäh und möge &quot;die Macht mit euch sein&quot;.

Stephan Flywalker


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2002)

> Master of &quot;auf dem Teppich bleiben und Fliege werfen können



DANKE !!!


----------



## Reno (11. September 2002)

*Fehmarn ich komme*

Hallo @all ich bin seit langen mal wieder im Netz.
ich werde natürlich auch kommen und mal wieder die Dorsche ärgern.

Freu mich mal wieder alle Belly Boat verrückten zu sehen.

Gruß an die SFG Meerforelle ( bin ja selber Member )

@MikeFish Training für den 6.10 würde ich sagen gell 


Gruß an alle anderen von René Kuhns ( Mr.Bellyboat )


----------



## Maddin (11. September 2002)

@Reno
Bist du noch im AV-Alster? Bin mal gespannt, ob du mich noch kennst.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. September 2002)

@ Reno

Jau Rene´ das ist dann schonmal Training.  :q 
Freue mich wenn wir uns mal wiedersehen.
Sollte man doch öfters machen, nur immer am BB-Cup ist zuwenig!   
Bis denne.........


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2002)

habt ihr bereits ne grobe ahnung wo ihr hinwollt  ;+  ? wetter.net sagt wind mit stärke 3 aus NW, wetter.de sagt NW 4 und wetteronline sacht morgens NW 3 mittags N 4 und abends N 4-5 !
so wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich am samstag gleich morgens mein boot startklar machen, dann zu &quot;mc schlau&quot; eiern um die lage zu peilen. so bis nach katarihenhof würde ich ja noch hintuckern, das währe dann aber auch meine schmerzgrenze, denn wenn er aus nord mit 4bft kommt habe ich keine lust mir meine eier wund zu schütteln. da bleibe ich lieber vor staberhuk im windschatten, da iss dann schöhn kuschelig  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. September 2002)

> ...habe ich keine lust mir meine eier wund zu schütteln.



Daher der Ausdruck WEICHEIER !!! :q


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2002)

@ Mario
wenn du weiter mit solchen kommentaren kommst sperre ich dich zu meinem verräterischem nachbarn in den keller  :q 
und überhaupt...seh zu das du wieder an deinen herd kommst  #h


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (12. September 2002)

*lol*

Hat schon jemand daran gedacht Mcdoof telefonisch zu Buchen? Bei der Anzahl an ABlern könnten wir das Ding als geschlossene Gesellschaft mieten  :q


----------



## MichaelB (12. September 2002)

Moin,

oder ein Schild aufhängen: &quot;Nicht ABler müssen leider draußen bleiben&quot;... :q  bei der Größe des Ladens passen aber auch nicht viel mehr rein als Samstag kommen wollen.
Ist schon klar an welchem Strand wir uns treffen? Weil gegen halb elf/elf werde ich wohl kaum schaffen... na vielleicht ja doch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. September 2002)

@ All

Also wenn der Wind so bleibt bis Samstag (Nord um 2-3), dann bin ich für Staberhuk.  :k 
Tiefes Wasser, dunkler Grund, so wie es sein soll.

Wird der Wind stärker, na dann müssen wir sehen, wo wir ein Bein an die Erde bekommen und unsere BB´s nass bekommen und die ohne BB, natürlich ihre Wathosen.   

Ich denke, das wir morgen um diese Zeit schlauer sind.
Als dann.......


@ Marco

Bei McDoof buchen ?? Und womöglich auch noch was essen ??  :v   NEIN Danke !!!!!

Aber Jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Bellyman (12. September 2002)

Hallo ABler,
wie siehts den bei Nordwind im Sund, unter der Brücke, alte Fahrrinne aus, hat es da schon mal einer versucht??
@ Mike, es bleibt bei Samstag, 10.00 Uhr MC Doof?
Bellyman


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. September 2002)

@ Bellyman

Jau Micha, es bleibt dabei. #6 

Alles gut und schön im Sund aber mit BB ?? Ich weiss nicht so recht ?
Und die meisten sind mit BB da und wollen natürlich auchmal raus damit.
Aber immer ruhig bleiben und erstmal sehen wie der Wind am Samstag genau ist.


----------



## Maddin (12. September 2002)

Hm, im Sund? Bei Nordwind (für BB-Kapitäne) von den Wellen her bestimmt ganz angenehm, aber wie sieht es mit der Strömung aus? Obwohl....haben wir nicht ein Rettungsnordlicht?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (12. September 2002)

*LOL*

@Mike, MCdoof essen, warum nicht ....
wir haben Deine Bratwurst ja auch überlebt *lol*

@Belly,
als wir mit dem Boot im Sund waren, waren auch welche mit BB draußen. Wind 5 aus Nordwest - an der Brücke rein und Staberhuk wieder raus ;+ #d


----------



## Hamsterson (12. September 2002)

Moin!
Ich war letztes Mal in Staberhuk im Frühling (Tag der Meerforelle) und da war die Strömung recht stark, so stark, dass man gegen die nicht paddeln konnte. So war da keine vernünftige Angelei möglich. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Strömungen im Sommer deutlich stärker, und sollte es auch am Fehmarn der Fall sein, dann machen wir aus den BBs eine Kette und lassen uns vom Nordlicht bugsieren. :q  :z  :q 

Und wie sieht es am Fehmarn allgemein mit den Strömungen aus?

Ich war heute von Californien mit BB raus und hatte Bisse so ziemlich weit vom Ufer (1,5-2km). Fing insgesamt 7 maßige, 1,5-2 Pfund im Schnitt. Der Größte war 3 Pfund. Und Muskelkater habe ich schon heute. :c Was wird es nun sein, wenn wir im Sund angeln. :c  :q 
Gruß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson



> so ziemlich weit vom Ufer (1,5-2km)



WoW, echt mutig !!! #d 
Was machst Du nur, wenn Dich da draußen so eine Power-Strömung erfasst ??  ;+


----------



## Hamsterson (12. September 2002)

Hallo Mike!
Na wie gewohnt, BB auf den Buckel und zum Auto marschieren. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson
wenn ich euch dicken kerle alle an den haken nehme denkt greenpeace wohl das ich gestrandete waale ins mehr zurück ziehe  :g 
die idee mit dem sund iss nicht so doll....die strömung iss zu mächtig !


----------



## Maddin (12. September 2002)

Also ich würde auch lieber Staberhuk vorziehen. 
Trotzdem...blöder   Nordwind


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. September 2002)

Nordlicht hat recht.
Der Sund kann und ist oft sehr ungemütlich.
Aber es wird bestimmt eine Stelle auf Fehmarn geben, wo es geht.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. September 2002)

Will heute oder besser nachher mal um Dahmeshöved probieren, vielleicht fahre ich auch nach Staberhuk! Mal sehen! Muß paar neue Köder ausprobieren!


----------



## Bellyman (13. September 2002)

Hallo BBangler,
du bist heute (Freutag) schon da, wir auch!
Vorschlag: Treffen uns Staberhuk.
Grüner Renault, BAR Kennzeichen mit AB-Aufkleber, sind frühestens 16-17.00 Uhr da.
Meine Handynr.: siehe PN
Bellyman


----------



## MichaelB (13. September 2002)

Moin,

kommt wer morgen auch erst so gegen 13Uhr? Dann könnten wir uns vorher irgendwo treffen...
Meine Handy-Nr. per PN bis 14Uhr (dann ist nämlich Feierabend und ich hab keinen I-Net Zugang mehr)

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: der 100ste Beitrag zu diesem Thema...


----------



## Reno (13. September 2002)

Moin, Moin

@all Leute Ihr wißt doch selber Wetterberichte sind zwar sehr schön, aber das Wetter vor Ort
 sieht immer anders aus. Ich schlage vor das wir uns Morgen entscheiden sollten ich bringe die Strömungsvorrausschau mit und tendiere jetzt schon je nach Windrichtung und Strömung Richtung Marienleuchte,Gahlendorf oder Ferienresiedenz Staberdorf.

Bis Morgen 

René ( Mr.Belly Boat )


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2002)

@Reno
Ferienresidenz Staberdorf ;+ ...flach...sandig.....wo willst du parken??
Es ist kein pures BB-Treffen!


----------



## Reno (13. September 2002)

@maddin

Parken kann man da sehr gut ca.20 Parkplätze fast immer frei ca. 100m zum Strand nach links wird es auch tiefer bis ca.7-8m 

René

bis morgen dann hab jetzt feierabend!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2002)

fallls ihr euch telefonisch absprechen wollt denkt dran das ab staberdorf das handynetz eher schlecht als recht ist !
ich habe beschlossen morgen früh breits mit dem boot richtung staberhuk zu fahren da es so für mich besser ist. ich müsste sonst nach dem treffen bei mc schlau erst wieder zum boot und dann noch ne stunde bis staberhuk gurken. ich halte dann dort nach euch ausschau  #h 

@ Mike
ich habe ja deine handynr. ich werde mich bei dir melden falls ich euch nicht finde.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2002)

@ All

So wie das aussieht mit dem Wind, der ja morgen mässig (4-5)aus Nord anfängt, wir aber alle erst gegen abend fischen wollen und der Wind dann leider auf *&quot;6&quot; *  auffrischt,
tendiere ich NICHT für Staberhuk oder überhaupt ein Strand an der Ostseite.   

Weil die BB-Angler nicht mehr bei Windstärke 6 gegen die Wellen rausdümpeln werden und wir so alle gezwungen sind dann vom Stand aus zu fischen, wir aber bestimmt keine Lust haben das ganze aufgewirbelte Sommergras bei jedem Wurf in der Schnur zu haben, werden wir uns ganz bestimmt einen geschützteren Strand suchen !! :m 
Wo wir vielleicht mehr Spass haben, als zuviel Frust vom Seetang und Sommergras in der Schnur.  :g 

Trotzdem ist gegen 10:00 - 10:30 Treffen bei McDoof.  :q


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2002)

ich bin auch nicht von der ostseite ausgegangen sondern eher von der südseite von staberhuk....ich dacht ans leuchtfeuer und nicht an die bw-station.
ich lasse mich mal überraschen wo es euch hintreibt, ich werde aber erstmal nach st´huk eiern.  bis später


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2002)

Vorm Leuchtturm hat man natürlich gut Windschatten. 
Schöne Ecke da hinten......


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2002)

Vorm Leuchtturm ist bei Nordwind eine nette Strömung und die Wellen die sich da auslaufen sind auch nicht ohne !   

Wenn wir unbedingt in den Windschatten wollen, ist Meschendorf und da der Strand zwischen den Ferienhäusern angebracht. Ich glaube den meinte Reno auch ?

Aber über 2 Kilometer am Strand lang laufen mit all den Klamotten ( BB, Grill, Grillkohle, Kühlbox, die Ruten und dann noch in der Wathose ) Nöö ! Ohne mich !  :g 

Lasst uns das mal morgen sehen, was die Anderen meinen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2002)

Die aktuelle Strömungskarte für Fehmarn, am Samstag den 14.09.  :m   HIER !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2002)

Meine Wahl würde auf Flügge fallen.#6 
Vom Parkplatz bis zum Strand, nur ca. 50 m  !
Mischgrund, Steine und Sandbank.....alles so wie es sein soll.

Die Zweite Wahl wäre dann noch Wallnau.


----------



## kh (13. September 2002)

Hallo Nordlicht,
kannst Du mir vielleicht bescheid geben von welchem Strand Du morgen früh aus fährst? ich bin der, der mit dem Schlauchboot kommt. Würde mich freuen wenn ich einen erfahrenen Bootsfahrer und Fehmarner an meiner Seite hätte, da es meine erste Bootsfahrt auf der Ostsee ist. Werde morgen früh um 3Uhr noch mal nach, ob Du mir zurück gepostet hast.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. September 2002)

*Moin*

Moin Klaus,

so wie ich das sehe hast Du einen der Besten von Oben. Nordlicht kommt mit seinem Boot. Der kennt sich aus und
bleibt nie Schneider.... UPS.... jedenfalls selten  :q  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. September 2002)

@ Mike :

Haue hier so gegen 12.00 h ab; konnte meine Nichte überreden auf meinen Sohn aufzupassen.
Bin dann etwa gegen 13.30 - 14.00 h auf Fehmarn.

Alles vorausgesetzt, ich fühl mich fit.(grippaler Infekt, und der weiß nicht ob er abklingen oder ausbrechen soll)


... und bringt euch ein Würstchen mehr mit, das mit der Mefo hat zwar geklappt aber nach dem Räuchern ist sie total auseinandergefallen.

Ansonsten würde ich auch für Wallnau oder Flügge stimmen.
Wenn ich auf der Insel bin, funke ich durch (Dich, oder Maddin oder Achim)

Also zu 99,9 % bis Morgen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2002)

...zu 99,9% bis denne..........  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2002)

Moin leute!
Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter viel Spaß und natürlich auch ein paar Fische bei eurem Treffen. Ich hoffe das ich dann beim nächsten mal auch wider dabei sein kann. 
Bis dann und...


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. September 2002)

*Cool*

Super Step, daß wäre toll wenn das klappt, muß zwar bald dannach weg aber man kann sich wenigstens noch kurz treffen  :q 

Danke Jörg, wir telenieren morgen Abend mal vom Strand  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. September 2002)

Ich war heute in Dahmeshöved. Von um 6:00 bis 11:00 Uhr. Habe einen kleinen Dorsch mit Mühe und Not von 40 cm rausbekommen. Habe ihn wieder eingesetzt, damit ihr morgen wenigens auch einen Fisch fangen könnt! :m  Wind war angesagt aus NO 2-4 .Wind kam allerdings aus NW so um 4. Eine wahnsinnige Strömung war dort. Besorgt euch paar Wattis, ansonsten sehe ich schwarz mit Fisch. Vielleicht klappt es dann mit paar Platten! Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren! Sehe  die alten Hasen beim BB-Cup im Oktober!
Viel Spaß morgen und reichlich Fisch!


----------



## Udo Mundt (13. September 2002)

Das hört sich ja nicht rosig an!! ;+ 
Aber wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen und werden das
Beste versuchen.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2002)

DER WEG IST DAS ZIEL !!!


----------



## hecht24 (14. September 2002)

es gibt noch paar schoene binnengewaesser.
da gibts schoene brassen.
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 





da braucht ihr wenigstens nicht hungern.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2002)

@ Mike 
ich kann die nicht ganz folgen...wenn wir nordwind mit 6bft erwarten und nicht an die ostküste gehen was willst du dann an der westküste  ;+  datt iss doch jacke wie hose.
ich sitze derzeit noch vorm pc da der wind jetzt mit ca. 5bft aus WEST kommt, ich werde wrten bis er dreht und dann aber nix wie los.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. September 2002)

Dann mal viel Glück bei Wind aus N um 5. Morgen soll er auf NNO 5-6   drehen! :m  Beschissener geht es nicht mehr!
Zum Glück habt ihr ja den Grillmaster dabei!Mikefish sollte sein Namen in Mikegrill ändern!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2002)

Bin wieder zuhause !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

Dito
 ... und muß sagen, mir hat es mächtig gefallen.

Dank nochmal an &quot;mikegrill&quot;  :q  :q  :q 

und Grüße an alle die dabei waren.

@ Mario: Sorry, hab noch deine Compo.

Meld dich doch mal zwecks Übergabe.


Stephan


----------



## Maddin (14. September 2002)

Hi, bin auch wieder da. War echt klasse mit euch...schade, dass der Wind so stark war.....aber das hat die Stimmung ja nicht gedrückt. Wie sagt man bei Ebay? GERNE WIEDER!!

PS: Hat noch jemand ´nen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht?


----------



## Ace (14. September 2002)

Mist wieder nich 1.er :q 
War echt schön wieder ein paar nette Leute mehr kennenzulernen#6
Schade mit dem Wind, aber nächstes mal ...  :z


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

Schon interessant, wie die postings in der Nord -Süd Reihenfolge erscheinen.

Obwohl, auf der A1 ist miks rasant an mir vorbeigezogen. :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

He Martin,

was für ein geiles Avatar     

Seh ich ja jetzt erst.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2002)

> Meld dich doch mal zwecks Übergabe



Wieso ich ?
Die Übergabebedingung stellt immer der Geiselnehmer.

@all Teilnehmer :q : War echt toll euch mal &quot;LIVE&quot; zu treffen. Der Wind, bzw. die Windrichtung war echt übel, aber wir hätten auch bei anderen Bedingungen mehr gequatscht wie geangelt.
GERNE WIEDER !!! 

Besonderer Dank gilt dem &quot;Grillmaster&quot;
(ändere deinen Heckscheiben-Aufkleber in www. mike-Grillmaster.de


----------



## Ace (14. September 2002)

Genau Mike 
War echt lecker hast mich schön gemästet   
*Dankeschön*


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

@ Mario :

O.K. wohin soll ich die 5 Eur überweisen ??? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (14. September 2002)

Ich denke auch, dass wir bei besseren Bedingungen auch nicht weniger gequatscht hätten :q ......Stephan brachte es irgendwann ja schon auf den Punkt: *Sabbelboard!!*  :q 

@Stephan
Extra für dich :l


----------



## Hamsterson (14. September 2002)

So leute, ihr werdet es einfach nicht glauben. Als ihr fort wart, habe ich mich noch etwa 1 stunde mit den Würfen geqäult und dann spürte ich beim Einholen, wie die Schnur auf einmal schwerer ging. An einen Biss habe ich zuerst gar nicht gedacht, ich habe doch in direkter Ufernähe, also parallel zum Ufer, geworfen und als Fliege hatte ich irgendein Müll. Ich machte noch ein paar Würfe und wieder diesselbe Geschichte. Anhieb, sitzt!!! Dann drillte ich die, es war keine große, aber meine erste auf Fliegenrute. Nach paar Minuten versuchte ich die zu stranden, der Hacken schlitzte aus und die Forelle war weg. :c Auf einmal war alles vorbei.   Frustriert machte ich noch einige Würfe und fuhr dann nach hause. Das Anglerleben ist hart.

Gruß, 
Hamsterson

P.S.: Am Grillplatz hat jemand seine Klamotten vergessen. Doch keine Bange ich habe die mitgenommen. Bitte melden.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2002)

@ Stephan : ÜBERWEISEN ? DU ????  ;+ 

Ausfechten/ wir/ Watstöcke/ wann und wo ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Hamsterson : Ich glaub alles ! :m 


@ Maddin : Dein Avatar hat wieder einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

Hi Alex,
 schade, ich hätt es dir gegönnt.

Das mit den Klamotten ist ja ein feiner Zug von dir.
Meine sind es aber nicht.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2002)

@ Maddin :

Dito  :l 

... aber ich hatte auch nix anderes erwartet.

Es war ein fantastischer Tag @ all

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (14. September 2002)

@Hamsterson
Gratuliere zur fast ersten Fliegen-MeFo! Vielleicht hatten wir vorher alle Fische durch unser Gesabbel vergrault!?

@Mario & Stephan
Ihr fechten? Hat heute doch nicht mal mit Joerch geklappt :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. September 2002)

@ All die dabei waren

War doch nen Klasse Treffen ??
Also ich hab schon lange nicht mehr auf so einem 0815-Grill so reichlich Bratwurst und Fleisch weggegrillt! WoW.
Ging aber auch ratzfatz, bei dem Wind.  :q 

Danke an ALLE die was mitgebracht haben und ohne zu fragen auf den Tisch getan haben. Ich glaube ich hab sie alle satt bekommen.

Tja schade mit dem Wind aber dafür war das Wetter ansich Super.
Maddin, ich habe auch einen Sonnenbrand ab bekommen. :m 

@ Hamsterson
Glückwunsch! #6 
Bist aber voll gegean gegangen. Das nächstemal wird es besser klappen.
Die Klamotten gehören glaube ich Marco? Der hat sich doch da ausgepellt, weil die &quot;Zunge&quot; wieder warm wurde, vom vielen lästern  :q 

So, Fotos gibt es morgen.

@ Stephan

War ich zu schnell auf der A1 ?? Du weisst doch: nur fliegen ist schöner und wenn mein Turbo rennen will, na dann lass ich ihn halt.  #h


----------



## Maddin (14. September 2002)

@Grillmeister Mike
ne, Fotos gibts jetzt....guckst du Homepage meine  
Erster!!


----------



## Ace (14. September 2002)

Na da warste aber wieder fix - schöne Fotos Maddin#6


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2002)

#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. September 2002)

Moin!
Das sind ja tolle Bilder. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Beim nächsten mal dann!
 #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. September 2002)

Klasse Maddin #6 

(was für´ne Kamera hast Du ??) :q


----------



## Broesel (15. September 2002)

Moins , 
ich glaubs ja wohl nicht...erst sabbeln sie wie die Schnatterweiber am Strand und kaum sind sie zu Hause wird schon wieder im Board weiter geschnattert... :q 

Angler haben offentsichtlich auch ein halbes Sabbelgen abbekommen, welches normalerweise der holden Weiblichkeit angedacht war... 

Ich war zwar nur auf &quot;Kurzbesuch&quot; aber es war einfach Klasse....danke an den Spender des Fleisches...   

Jedenfalls hatten wir viel Spaß beim Sabbeln, Fachsimpeln und Lästern.

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal :l 

Maddin, sei froh, dass ich so spät kam...sonst wären alle Fotos unterbelichtet... :q


----------



## Maddin (15. September 2002)

Danke Jungs! Ich bin selbst immer so heiss auf Bilder, muss
immer schnell gehen.....

@Mike
Canon KeinUrlaubmehrleistenkönnen S40


----------



## marioschreiber (15. September 2002)

@ hamsterson 

Hat es so ausgesehen ? (etwas Salz in die Wunde   )


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. September 2002)

*huuhuu*

Moin Freunde der 1.000.000 Würfe!

Ich kann mich euch nur anschliessen &quot;Es war Super euch kennenzulernen&quot;.

Da wir nach einer 80 Km Rundreise über Fehmarn, wieder zu euch an den Strand zum Brandungsangeln gekommen sind kann man den Fangbericht ohne Platzwechsel vorführen 

Wir waren neben euch zwischen den Buhnen mit 16 Sportfreunden (mir MichaelohneunterstrichB) und angelten dort von 18:00 bis 01:00 Uhr. Ähm um es gleich zu sagen
*16 mal Schneider* zwei Untermassige Dorsch wurden insgesamt gefangen, keine Aale, keine Aalmuttern nichts.

Dennoch hatten wir unseren Spass, schön gegrillt und ... gesabbelt.. logisch 

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen!!! :z 

@Alex,
der Pulli gehört unserem Enrico, er war später nochmal an euren Platz gegangen, aber zum Glück wurde er nicht dort liegen gelassen. Es wäre Nett wenn Du ihn zum nächsten Treffen mitbringst


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2002)

Soooooooo Freunde des Ostseetreffens !  :m 

HIER gibt es Bilder zusehen :g  Unter &quot;Foto-Album&quot;
Ab Grillzeit war das Knipsen für mich vorbei, denn Einer muss sich um den Grill kümmern   Hab ich aber gerne gemacht.
Danke Jungs, es hat wiedermal tollen Spass gemacht, zu Hause auf meinem Sofa hätte ich das nicht erlebt.
Also an die Anderen die nicht mit dabei waren:
*Hoch vom Sofa und sich mal treffen mit Gleichgesinnten* #6  :q


----------



## Hamsterson (15. September 2002)

Moin!
@Mario
So richtig gesprungen ist die nicht. Und es dauerte, bis ich die lose Schur wieder auf die Rolle gekriegt habe. Es ist halt nicht so bequem wie mit einer Stationärer. da muss ich noch üben und üben. Eigentlich wollte ich, dass du meine Rute probewirfst, aber ihr wart nun schnell weg. :c Filmchen ist sehr nett.

@FFT Webmaster
Es sind da aber 2 Stück. Einmal graue Fleecejacke von FFT und noch &quot;Ailomon&quot; in blau-grau.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Bist Du beim BB-Cup auch dabei ?
Wäre schön sich wieder zutreffen und vielleicht einwenig mehr Zeit für ein Gespräch zu haben !


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. September 2002)

*oh*

Oh Shit, die Jacke hab ich garnicht vermisst  :c 
Wo wohnst Du ich komme sofort.   Kannst mir ja mal mailen,
wenn ich das packe und das nicht zu weit ist, würde ich vorbeidüsen.


----------



## Ace (15. September 2002)

Auch sehr schöne Foto´s Mike#6
Ich hoffe das ich beim nächsten mal etwas früher kommen kann#c 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich wenn´s irgendwie passt gern wieder dabei :z  :z  :z 

das nächste mal auch mit Belly Boot, ja ihr habt richtig gehört
das habt ihr nun davon das ihr mir alle diese dinger vor die Nase legt
jetzt will ich sowas auch haben :q 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Maddin (15. September 2002)

@Mike
Feine Bilders:g 

@Ace
#h Weise Entscheidung   
manchmal fängt man sogar Fische....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2002)

@ Ace

na das höre ich gerne.  :m 
Wieder einer der dem Fisch entgegen kommt.   

Was soll es denn für ein BB werden ?


----------



## Ace (15. September 2002)

@Mike
das ist noch die große Frage, es gibt im Netz sehr wenig Händler die so etwas anbieten
es sollte auf jeden fall eine U-oder besser noch eine V-Form haben.
Sehr gut gefällt mir das V-Boat von Ron Thomsen.
Ich finde es gut wenn ich bequem sitzen kann.  
Deswegen kann es ruhig schön voluminös sein.
Selbstredend ist natürlich das ich das günstigste Angebot des jeweiligen Typs kaufen will :q 

Vielleicht weiss der eine oder andere ja einen guten Tipp(Link) und kann mir den per PN schicken.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich Ende Okt.2 Wochen Urlaub und dann muß das Boot einsatzbereit sein.
Gruß Ace


----------



## chriskleve (15. September 2002)

Jo,treffen war echt klasse !
Freue mich schon auf das nächste !!

@Maddin ud Mike

klasse bilder !

Christian


----------



## marioschreiber (15. September 2002)

Ich habe heute statt um 21 schon um 18 Uhr feierabend gehabt, und da ich (ganz gegen meine Gewohnheit) noch die Angelsachen im Auto hatte bin ich nochmal an &quot;unseren&quot; Platz gefahren. Hamster, deine Forelle war nicht mehr da  :c .

@ Maddin u. Mike : tolle Bilder !!!


----------



## Nordlicht (16. September 2002)

danke euch beiden für die beweisfotos, denn meine frau kauft mir nach dem zweitem erfolglosem angeltag langsam nicht mehr so richtig ab das ich auch wirklich fischen war  #t
@ Marco
tststs du sollst als vorbild fungieren und deinen müll nicht überall auf &quot;meiner&quot; insel verstreuen.  :q


----------



## kh (16. September 2002)

Hallo Mike und alle anderen des BB-Treffens,
ich melde mich jetzt erst da ich gestern den ganzen Tag den Motor usw. vom Salzwasser befreit habe.
Vielen dank nochmal für das gegrillte, es hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, obwohl wir uns nur kurz gesehen haben, aber nach meinem mißglückten Versuch am morgen in Katharienenhof wollte ich wenigstens noch ein wenig Bootfahren. Hat spaß gemacht, auch wenn keine Fische da waren. Habe auch vom Boot aus noch einige Fotos gemacht, will hoffen das sie was geworden sind. Ich schicke sie Dir dann per Mail.
Wenn ihr noch mal so ein Treffen macht, wäre ich auch gerne 
wieder dabei, ist doch besser mit mehren auf der Ostsee 
rumzuschippern als alleine.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ kh

Na das ist schön Klaus, das Ihr heile zu Hause seid und das es Euch trotzdem Spass gemacht hat.  :m 
Obwohl leider Null Fisch da war.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder ?    #h


----------



## Hamsterson (16. September 2002)

Moin!
@Mike
Zum BB-Cup kann ich leider nicht kommen, denn ich habe ein Problemchen. Und das problemchen ist, dass ich am 12.10. heirate. Vorbereitungen und alles, was noch dazu gehört lassen mir schon jetzt nur wenig Freizeit. :c 

@FFT Webmaster
Ich wohne in Kiel und es wohl die simpelste Methode, das ganze per post zu erledigen. Doch ich könnte es erst ineiner Woche tun, denn ich gehe kurz zum Angeln nach Rußland (Halbinsel Kola). Mal sehen, ob es dieses Jahr mit den Lachsen klappt. ;+ 

@Mario
Ich war heute von 5 bis 8 Uhr in Kieler Förde, die Fische waren da, ich habe einige springen gesehen und auch die Kleinfische spritzten manchmal aus dem Wasser, doch es hat kein Schwein meine Fliegen genommen :c


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. September 2002)

*passt schon*

Ein Sportfreund vom FFT wohnt in Kiel  :q nähe HDW Werft, könnte er auch abholen.


----------



## MichaelB (16. September 2002)

Moin,

auch wenn ich normal nix mit &quot;Schwimmringangeln&quot;   zu tun habe, es war einfach nett, mal ein paar Gesichter zu sehen die ich normal nur von den Postings her kenne. Insgesamt war ich zu kurz da, um mit allen mal nen Klönschnack zu bekommen, aber auf geschoben...
Das war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte AB Treffen an dem ich teil genommen habe!
Zu unserem Ausflug in die Brandung hat Marco eigentlich alles wesentliche schon geschrieben, Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem!
So long...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. September 2002)

An alle Mitstreiter des AB-Treffen!
War ein feines Treffen bei bestem Sonnenwetter, netten AB`lern und bester Verpflegung vom &quot;Bratwurstmike&quot;.
Nochmal Dank an Ace für den gespendeten Gerstensaft.
Das Fischen vom BB war schon recht heftig. Starker ablandiger Wind sorgte für einen anständigen Muskelkarter
in den Beinen.
Bin noch bis Sonntagmittag auf der Insel geblieben. Mit Bellyman und seinem Kollegen haben wir es am Samstagabend nochmal in Staberhuk probiert. Heftige Wellen und ein extremer Krautgang machten das Fischen unmöglich.
Sonntag vormittg probierten wir unser Glück in Strukkamp
an der Sundbrücke, auch hier ließ sich kein Fisch überlisten.
Bis zum nächsten mal
Udo


----------



## Salmonelle (16. September 2002)

Hi all,
Auch mir hat es super gefallen.
Habe zwar mein BB nicht nass gemacht und auch (und nur deshalb  :q )keinen Fisch gefangen.

@ MikeFish : echt tolle Bilder.
             Ohne Dich als Grillmeister wäre das ganze Treffen nur halb so gut geworden.

@ Maddin   : super Bilder (geradezu brilliant) (nu sach mal bitte wieviel Mio Pixel hat denn Dein Apparat ? ).

Ich wollte nach dem Treffen auch noch nach Staberhuk, mir war die Brandung dann da aber doch zu heftig.
Bin dann noch für´n Stündchen unter die Sundbrücke und´n büschen rechts davon. Außer Wathose und Blinker nass war aber auch nix mehr.
Bin dann wieder nach hause gedüst.
Zum guten Schluß habe ich dann von einer fetten MeFo  #u  geträumt  #u , die mir nach zweistündigem Drill dann auch noch vom Haken gegangen ist.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2002)

Hi Salmonelle! Also die Canon Powershot S40 hat 4MP (ob jetzt genau 4 Millionen oder 3,9893542676 oder mehr..keine Ahnung)...auf jeden Fall macht die goile Pics und hat 1000 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Bin bestimmt noch 1 Jahr am forschen. Ich kann dir gerne das ein oder andere Originalbild schicken, die im Web sind verkleinert und ziemlich komprimiert...einfach PN mit deine Mailadresse an mich.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. September 2002)

@ Hamsterson

*Dann wünsche ich Dir alles Gute, im Hafen der Ehe !*  :k 

Viel Glück und viele kleine Kinderchen.  :m 

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns mal einpaar Bilder von der Hochzeit? Ich glaube das hatten wir hier noch nicht?
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Hamsterson (17. September 2002)

Danke Mike. :k


----------



## Bellyman (17. September 2002)

*Noch&acute;n paar Pic&acute;s....*

Hallo Boardies,
obwohl wir nichts gefangen hatten, war es doch ein schönes und opulentes Treffen.....  
Ich glaub ich wiege jetzt auch soviel wie Mike  :q 
Frank und ich haben am Sonntag noch ein wenig in Strukamp, Sund und am Abend noch mit der Spinnrute im Wind in Katharinenhof gefischt, aber leider auch keinen Erfolg mehr gehabt.....  
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder
































Bellyman


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2002)

Coole Bilder, leider bin ich erst nach deinem letzten Bild gekommen.

@ BFF : Ich meine mein erscheinen am Strand ! Nicht das jetzt einer denkt das mich die Bilder von Bellyman so erregt haben  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyman (18. September 2002)

Na ja, solange dich nur die Bilder erregen und nicht Bellyman...... :z


----------

